# Talking to GP about anxiety medication



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

I wanted to talk to my GP about getting buspirone, imipramine, or anafranil. How hard would it be for me to get it from her? I'm just worried that I might have to see a psych and at this point i can't schedule that in before i go to college. I think my IBS-A is caused by anxiety because when i get more relaxed i have normalacy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I'm a Brit so I've no idea (or actually what those meds are - anti-depressants?) but my GP prescribed my anti-depressant medication. What worries me more - if you are that anxious - wouldn't it be better to see a psychiatrist anyway?Sue, Manchester, UK


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot depends on the severity of the anxiety and how well your general practitioner is with the medications (either those or others).If your problems are more in the annoying rather than the disabling range the doctor may feel capable of handling it directly. GP's should have basic training for issues like anxiety and can often to a basic evaluation to see if it is something in the range they can handle (usually on the milder end) or something that would need to be seen by a specialist. My GP usually does all my initial evaluations for all health issues and then ships me off for the ones that need a specialist to make a clear diagnosis or run the tests, or figure out the right medications. A lot of the time I go back to him for the prescription refills once we have it all sorted out.Many colleges have a counseling department as well as other health services. Quite often the cost of that is covered in your student fees. It may be worth checking that out once you get there either way as they can give you support. Generally the most effective treatment for most mental issues is a combination of therapy and medication and if you have services available to you at the college you might as well take advantage of it, especially if you pay for it in your fees if you use it or not.


----------

